# New 90 gallon, ideas?



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

This Is what I have so far, I just don't feel like its good enough


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

more broms, ferns and a whole lot of java moss and throw in some driftwood


----------



## ISTHOMS (Jul 29, 2011)

i'd say more wood and some vining plants going up the background


----------



## Xan Stepp (Aug 17, 2009)

Get something in the foreground - a cool looking piece of driftwood or a spectacular plant.


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

ISTHOMS said:


> i'd say more wood and some vining plants going up the background


what are some good vining plants?


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Xan Stepp said:


> Get something in the foreground - a cool looking piece of driftwood or a spectacular plant.


what are some good plants?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

What is the background made with?

I would look at some terrarrium site and get a large plant package


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

A few ferns & move all of the broms from the substrate to the background.


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> What is the background made with?
> 
> I would look at some terrarrium site and get a large plant package


Background is made with foam, I will look at some terrarium websites and see, I am just trying to figure out how to stick the plants up there now


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

A big plant package from one of our sponsors, or even a big cuttings package from one of our members will push that tank from 'nice' to eye-popping! And I vote for a more leaf litter as well.

Broms can be set in the wall by using bamboo skewers to create a type of basket. Some use paperclips although I am personally not a fan of metals of any kind in the tank. If you do a good job of stablizing, 

If you can't afford to bust big on plants, collect as you can afford to do so.

Keep us posted. I love to watch tanks mature and especially enjoy watching other froggers make subtle changes.


----------



## rbrock (Nov 2, 2008)

Needs more vines and a few good places for them to hide.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

First off...I really like your background. Did you make it?
If you want some simple vining plants some philodendron would be an inexpensive and hardy choice. I really like Pilea "creeping charlie" if you want something a little different. 
For the foreground you could use some smaller ferns (like caterpillar) to create depth and to make the frogs feel secure. I just got some Philodendron "wendimbe" and they are awesome-looking plants. They would be a good choice if you are looking to replace some of the broms that are on the ground.
I agree that more leaflitter would be a good choice. Maybe a creeper (one of the "tears" pilea?) cascading down the rockwork would look great.
Great start, keep us updated!
-Field


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Along comes blunt Mr. Grimm....

I think it needs to show off it's size better. 90 gallons is huge, along with that comes huge potential. Right now with the way it is planted and layed out, it looks to be a 20-30 gallon long tank. Definitely not a 90. First I'd say keep aquiring plants and growing them out in a seperate tank until you have enough to plan the end result. Then I would remove the dried sphagnum, because it makes the tank look dry. Its good to use around epiphyte roots, but anything more is an eye sore. Then I would keep my eyes peeled for nice pieces of wood. Im a fan of the "rooty" style tanks, so a stump and a few longer root-like pieces would be perfect. Not only do they look badass, but they act as plant mounts, and frogs can hide below them. Kinda like this...










....can you tell how bored I am at work?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Grimm, you are such a show-off!  

I'd stop saying ugly things if you just come down here and landscape my vivs. Until then, I shall continue to besmirch you until you arrive! 

And Grimm is right. The wood highlights the depth of the tank so much better.


----------



## ISTHOMS (Jul 29, 2011)

tnorwood0811 said:


> what are some good vining plants?


some good vining plants would be ficus pumilia and pothos since you have a large vivarium as they have large leaves. another good idea would be maybe some moss like riccia and java


----------



## ISTHOMS (Jul 29, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> If you want some simple vining plants some philodendron would be an inexpensive and hardy choice. I really like Pilea "creeping charlie" if you want something a little different.
> -Field


philodendren and pilea! in new i was forgetting some obvious good choices.


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah I definitely agree on more wood, I just can't freaking find any good pieces anywhere. I went out to find some more broms and could't find any good ones so I bought a few big ones and only put one in. I have three orchids in there should I take those out? The big open background bothers me a lot..lol so I guess I will be ordering a huge plant pack from somewhere maybe even two or three!


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> Along comes blunt Mr. Grimm....
> 
> I think it needs to show off it's size better. 90 gallons is huge, along with that comes huge potential. Right now with the way it is planted and layed out, it looks to be a 20-30 gallon long tank. Definitely not a 90. First I'd say keep aquiring plants and growing them out in a seperate tank until you have enough to plan the end result. Then I would remove the dried sphagnum, because it makes the tank look dry. Its good to use around epiphyte roots, but anything more is an eye sore. Then I would keep my eyes peeled for nice pieces of wood. Im a fan of the "rooty" style tanks, so a stump and a few longer root-like pieces would be perfect. Not only do they look badass, but they act as plant mounts, and frogs can hide below them. Kinda like this...
> 
> ...


I like the drawing, I just need to find wood like that!


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh and I'm planning on putting 6 benedictas in here so I definitely need a lot of broms on the back wall!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

yes put more driftwood in there its key to makeing it look natural. Ihave yet to see a finised viv with no driftwood


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

leuc11 said:


> yes put more driftwood in there its key to makeing it look natural. Ihave yet to see a finised viv with no driftwood


I'm actually going to a state park today to hunt for some, should I soak it in hot water or something before I use it?


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

I am waiting on some plants to come in from Joshs frogs.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

tnorwood0811 said:


> I'm actually going to a state park today to hunt for some, should I soak it in hot water or something before I use it?


isnt that Illegal? lol


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

davidadelp said:


> isnt that Illegal? lol


Not that I know of, I do it all the time. Maybe if i was cutting down trees or something, but all I am doing is finding old decaying trees near creeks and stuff pulling stuff off of them.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

How are you treating the wood? I surely hope you're sterilizing it first. Wood like that can carry pathogens from the water, the soil, fecal matter and urine from birds, critters, and even other bugs, potentially deadly (to the frogs) spiders and centipedes, and a number of other potentially harmful specimens. Salt bath, then oven at 300 for half an hour, then 400 for a bit after that will surely kill anything alive, and effectively sterilize the wood. Some do this, some don't. But I would. And yes, collecting driftwood is illegal in some states, but is generally not enforced at all.

Can wait to see how this comes along!
Mark


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Markw said:


> How are you treating the wood? I surely hope you're sterilizing it first. Wood like that can carry pathogens from the water, the soil, fecal matter and urine from birds, critters, and even other bugs, potentially deadly (to the frogs) spiders and centipedes, and a number of other potentially harmful specimens. Salt bath, then oven at 300 for half an hour, then 400 for a bit after that will surely kill anything alive, and effectively sterilize the wood. Some do this, some don't. But I would. And yes, collecting driftwood is illegal in some states, but is generally not enforced at all.
> 
> Can wait to see how this comes along!
> Mark


What about mushrooms? Would they be bad to put in a there?


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

My gut says no, it wouldn't be harmful to the frogs. I'd just watch for the species that excrete digestive enzymes. You'll be able t tell these by little liquid droplets on their exterior. Alot of people get mushroom blooms I'm their vivs anyway. But, generally, shrooms only stick around for a little while. A few hours to a few days max. So it's really not worth it, IMO. But you can make some really stellar ones out of clay if that floats your boat.


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Markw said:


> My gut says no, it wouldn't be harmful to the frogs. I'd just watch for the species that excrete digestive enzymes. You'll be able t tell these by little liquid droplets on their exterior. Alot of people get mushroom blooms I'm their vivs anyway. But, generally, shrooms only stick around for a little while. A few hours to a few days max. So it's really not worth it, IMO. But you can make some really stellar ones out of clay if that floats your boat.


I threw a few that I found in there but its nothing in there right now so I guess it doesn't really matter. I am just exploring all kinds of ideas. A 90 is a lot of space...lol


----------



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

oh and I forgot to say that I just rinsed the wood off and stuck it in there. I wished I would have seen your post before I did that.


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

shrooms will come as the viv matures on its own. If you google ghostwood branches a craft site should come up that has awesome branches that look just like grimms drawing and theyre cheap! 

Go to home depot and grab some $3 philodendron. You can plant it in dirt you can stick it on a branch or your background.... It will grow any where its a great, easy viney plant that sends off really cool runners (a mature plant looks really jungley) it will weave around your broms, creep up the glass, you can twist it around branches, it will do w/e you want it to. Its cheap, versatile, and awesome! While at the depot see if they have any really large broms you could throw in there (they should), rabbits foot ferns, lemon button ferns, ficus (some people dont use ficus but Ive seen legit people who know their stuff do some cool stuff with it), Boston ferns, etc. Just about any "angel plant" that tolerates high humidity should be fine. For a big tank like that a few large focal plants with some smaller accent plants weaving around them will really make it look natural and pop! Just make sure to remove most of the dirt and rinse the leaves good before putting in the viv just as a precaution.


----------

